# Collector Card Series and Show News



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Choctaw Casinos, Sound Creations, & MECA Create Autofest '10 Series
- Friday, February 26, 2010

Bola Adekunle's card sneak preview









Sound Creations in Durant, Oklahoma will be organizing, sponsoring, and judging the 2010 Choctaw Casino Challenge Tour "Sound-off" and "Show & Shine". Tony Goza, owner of Sound Creations, is the force behind this unique series that will offer big cash prizes to winners in the car/truck shows and the car audio competitions. Plans are for $2500 in cash prizes to be divided among "Show & Shine", Sound Pressure League, and Sound Quality League "Best of Show" winners. The promotional efforts planned by the Choctaw Casino & Resort properties are unprecedented for car audio sports contests. Plans are for free children's activities, live music, and other entertainment during the events.

The Tour is a points series with awards and prizes for the "Sound-off" and "Show & Shine" entrants. The first event held in August 2009 featured 90 vehicles and drew 7200+ specators. Events should display 100 or more vehicles and as the Tour builds, greater numbers are expected.

All attendees, that is spectators and Competitors, at all events, will be given 1 ticket, to be collected during the season. At the Finals in August, 1 lucky winner will win the $5000 cash prize, drawn from all the tickets. The winner must be present at the Finals in August to collect the prize. This should bolster attendance on all levels: spectator, fan, and Competitors.

The dates for these Oklahoma events are:

April 10 - Grant 2X
May 15 - Broken Bow 2X
June 12 - McAlester 2X
July 17 - Stringtown 2X
August 7/8 - Durant 3X Finals

Sound Creations will also host other events at the store. These include 1X points Locals nights and a MECA 2X points "Sound-off" and "Show & Shine" at the annual Magnolia Festival, which is located in downtown Durant, next to the store. The Locals nights are designed to be smaller shows, focused on helping the future Competitors prepare for the contests. The dates for these Durant events are:

March 27 - 1X
May 1 - 1X
June 5 - 2X Magnolia Festival
July 3 - 1X

Goza financed and promoted his professional minor league football team, The Alabama Lightning, in Orange Beach, Alabama in the early 2000's. As he did with his football team players, he is creating a collector card series for sound-off Competitors. Bola Adekunle, from Marion, Indiana, a MECA Member and a 2009 SPL World Champion, is the first to be featured in the series. Others to be included are Mark Eldridge, Gary Biggs, and world-famous Alma Gates. An on-line page will be created for each card, with interactive information to increase fan awareness of car audio sports personalities.

Autofest 2010 Points Series Car and Truck Show in Oklahoma will be the on-line home for the Tour and is the site for information concerning the Locals shows and the Magnolia Festival event.

For information on participating in the collector card program, regarding the application, review, and acceptance process, please contact [email protected] or 580-924-2255.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see a Mark Fakuda or Richard Clark card.


----------

